# Icd-10 Aftercare codes



## Lion21@ (Sep 4, 2015)

How do you code aftercare codes? 
The patient comes in is Diagnosed with a Medial meniscus tear current injury, is taken to surgery meniscus is repaired comes back into clinic during there global period. What diagnosis would you use? A z-code (aftercare code) only or would you also have the meniscus tear with D for subsequent visit?


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 4, 2015)

The guidelines specify that you do not use aftercare Z codes for injury or trauma.  Use the injury code with the appropriate 7th character.


----------



## Lion21@ (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks I see in the guidelines not to use the aftercare Z codes. It just confuses me. If the patient no longer has the meniscus tear, why would I use the injury code and not an orthopedic aftercare Z code?


----------

